# Indian???



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there anyone here that fishes indian at all, or even lives that way that can keep things posted about indian? Im wanting to be out middle of next week, but that may just be hope? I dont know but any reports are appreciated


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll take a look tomorrow, but i'd say certainly middle next week will be solid in many areas like long island and blackhawk. Only problem is lake was as clear as it gets for two months than muddied up before freeze.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Indian is always alittle stained. Mud usually settles after it freezes. Anson I'm heading up to check it out this morning. Hoping the wind and hasn't hurt what was already started. The pic is from Christmas day. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at a rifle range close to IL yesterday. If Indian got a bunch of snow, like I saw yesterday, on top of a small amount of ice that was already there it will will really slow down the safe ice formation.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

3-4" used a spud bar out. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you at long point? Anyone else out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you having any luck? Be careful sir!



quackpot said:


> 3-4" used a spud bar out.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

quackpot said:


> 3-4" used a spud bar out.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow, that's a perfect example how lake depth effects ice formation. I fished Alum yesterday. No ice, surface temperature 39 degrees. Good luck out there.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

quackpot said:


> 3-4" used a spud bar out.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm so jealous I got 2 inches of ice on my lakes and going to wait till monday


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Quackpot please give some idea to your location i would bet long island area. Otherwise there are going to be some very wet people today or tomorrow thinking lake has 3 or 4" of ice. Was there last night and blackhawk just froze over and moundwood had at most a inch of good ice except at ramp where duck hunters took boat up river and channel. Fished open water at dock last night got one small fish on jerk bait. Be safe and smart guys let it thicken up.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I was at the first pull off at long island. Sorry for the delay my phone was dead. Was there about three hours and thru back about ten smaller gills keep six and a perch. Man was it good being out. The wax worms I had have been in the truck a month. Heading back with fresh bait in the morning. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Anyone going out use caution. I was using my spud bar all the way. There is a soft area to go around. I was fishing 41/2' of water just to the left when you walk out. I had my picks ready just in case. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Very incourageing!!! lookin forward to wed


----------



## firefish532 (Dec 12, 2011)

hey quack what do you drive I will be there in the morning and would like to go out with someone that has a spud


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Silver Chevy with eyes and perch on the back glass. Hope they like new bait. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Firefish I'll do you one better. Found my old spud bar in the shed. When I see you tomorrow it's yours. The only catch is use it to be safe. What do you drive. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Went back today and a few keeper gills and a perch. Lots of little ones biting. If anyone goes be careful, I started my day with a wet foot. After a sock change it was time. Please follow the path. A guy tried to walk straight out today and went in. He got out ok but wet, three other guys walked across the same spot and was fine. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Everyone just needs to settle down for a few days...... Ice is coming... It should arrive by the end of the week....

SAFE ICE!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Not good.......get one post of ice somewhere and look what happens, people fall in. They are so used to getting spoon fed on this site that they don't think about all the factors that play when gambling with ice. 

Cudos to Quackpot for getting out the right way, good job pulling some fish too. Now if only we could teach the other 517 sheep that viewed this thread the same thing.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Went back today and a few keeper gills and a perch. Lots of little ones biting. If anyone goes be careful, I started my day with a wet foot. After a sock change it was time. Please follow the path. A guy tried to walk straight out today and went in. He got out ok but wet, three other guys walked across the same spot and was fine.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Oh dear.. That didn't take long!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Not good.......get one post of ice somewhere and look what happens, people fall in. They are so used to getting spoon fed on this site that they don't think about all the factors that play when gambling with ice.
> 
> Cudos to Quackpot for getting out the right way, good job pulling some fish too. Now if only we could teach the other 517 sheep that viewed this thread the same thing.


Pretty safe bet that the ones that fell in were not ones that read this thread. There are plenty of guys that ice fish Indian that don't know OGF exists, many I'm guessing wouldn't even know how to access the internet


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My foot getting wet was my stupidity, stepped wrong when getting on the ice. I made the post to keep others safe. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting about what happened quack.....

Lundy - I was just talking about the people who see the word Indian and a picture of a fishing hole in the ice and then go cause they think the whole lake is good.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Probable just about time to start watching your insults to people you know nothing about Carpman. The guys on this thread are highly respected and some have over a half century of ice experience under their belt. We ALL stress safety as our number one concern. We try to have outings to get the younger generation interested in keeping the sport we love, alive and growing. And its working ! So , if this interests you, enjoy the site, get to know all the great guys and ladies on here. If it doesn't interest you, then just move on. Your insults and bad attitude are getting bad reviews. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I figure if I post it it may save someone getting wet. Firefish if you will use it to keep yourself safe the spudbar is still yours. Get a few more posts and pm me about getting it. If you don't want it let me know and I will give it to someone else under the same condisions. Bobby


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Not trying to make it other than introducing a new icer but I gave a guy a barely used auger dipper and old style poles to a guy two years ago. I just want more people to enjoy one of the things I love. I also have some other old stlye poles I would give to newbies. pm me if interested. bobby


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Good stuff lovin, I'm with you on your post! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I'm not talking about the people on this board like I said before......it's the google army that i'm talking about. I said nothing about the people that post on this board. I respect most people on this board and love this site. Good information coming from good people 100% the time. I think I came off the wrong way in the post. No disrespect to any POSTING user of this board was intended.

I'm sorry about being off topic now, but had to answer the question in front of everyone, not just thru a PM.


----------

